# where?



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Besides craigslist and potn, where are some decent online sites to look for used equipment? Maybe some places that you guys have dealt with. Looking for prices on a decent tripod/ballhead and 430ex flash or better. Any ideas? ,,,,,Thanks,,,,Jim


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Webster Camera repair store has decent prices on new and older tripods. I got a used great shape Bogen Manfrotto 3221 for around 115.00. He has a few heads but Houston Camera Exchange has a bunch to choose from that are 35.00 and up. They have a bunch of tripods too and everything you can think of that pertains to camera equipment.
I can't remember the prices but I remember they were the going price.

I buy a lot from B H photo.com 
http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=UTF-...ocal_result&ct=image&resnum=4&ved=0CB4QnwIwAw
http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=UTF-...ocal_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBkQnwIwAA

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Jim, there is also the Texas Photo Forum. Lots of Houston-DFW-Austinites on there and all locales in between.

Also Fred Miranda forum has a hugh following. I haven't bought off that forum, but a lot of equipment is available in the Buy/Sell section. Hoever, Stargazer has had good luck buying off the FM forum.

I have been a regular on the POTN for several years. I have bought and sold numerous times during that period. No problems encountered.
Mike


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies folks....I didn't think to look at B&H for a used dept. I like the idea of the Webster store too. At least then I can see it before I buy it. Adorama has got a manfrotto tripod/ballhead combo for about $300. I think the tripod is the 190pro-xb, not sure of the ballhead model......Just want to look at used. I wouldn't mind a few dings or scratches, as long as function was right......Mike,do you think a ballhead would be adequate for the 100-400L all stretched out? Some of what I've read seems to lean towards a gimbal for long heavier glass. I doubt that I'll do much tripod shooting with long glass but I'd sure like the ability to do so......Again, Thanks everybody,,,Jim


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I don't know about a ball head. Shooting soccer and baseball, I have been hand holding it with no support...at least for one game. If more than one is being played, I break out a monopod for support 'cause my arms give out! 

I have a Manfroto 486 ball head but quit using it because I had trouble handling the long glass. The 100-400, 70-200 and the Sgima 120-300 all have the tripod mounting ring and I mount it on the monopod or tripod if I am shooting birds. The other option is pretty costly when you start looking at a gimbal mount like the Really Right Stuff model. There are other models, but I am not familiar with them. The gimbal mounts look really slick and allow you to handle the camera/lens like a WW II machine gunner!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I would get this head. As a matter fact I know a few people that have this one. I want one this Gimble Head. Right now I have a three way. Here's the link. I plan on getting it soon!
My ball head broke on me!

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/554099-REG/Manfrotto_393_393_Heavy_Duty_Gimbal.html


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I have the gimbal head Sandy is pointing out. Works great for me. The only thing is it does not have a lock, so when you move it tends to rotate. I have fixed the problem with a bungee cord. Stops the movement and is easy to remove to shoot.
I ended up modifing it to attach a flash and beamer.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I like how you modified it, Fred. The first time someone let me check theirs out I knew 
I wanted one of these.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Now that IS a gimbal mount. Very nice Fred. Without your added beam, could the bracket that the lensring is attached to be turned under so that "u" shape of the upper bracket sortof fit inside the "u" shape of the lower bracket. If so, It almost seems like that would be easier to stabilize. I know that sounds confusing(even to me). .....Thanks for all the tips and ideas. I have a little business trip planned to the hill country this weekend and with any luck, maybe I'll get in a little shutter time. My nifty Fifty showed up the other day and I still probably have less the 100 clicks on the new 100-400L. ....I need fewer hobbies..........


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Yes, that is the way I use it now. In the u config. It is a lot more stable. and I just moved the arm on the inside and it works fine that way.



pg542 said:


> Now that IS a gimbal mount. Very nice Fred. Without your added beam, could the bracket that the lensring is attached to be turned under so that "u" shape of the upper bracket sortof fit inside the "u" shape of the lower bracket. If so, It almost seems like that would be easier to stabilize. I know that sounds confusing(even to me). .....Thanks for all the tips and ideas. I have a little business trip planned to the hill country this weekend and with any luck, maybe I'll get in a little shutter time. My nifty Fifty showed up the other day and I still probably have less the 100 clicks on the new 100-400L. ....I need fewer hobbies..........


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

If you are looking at gimbal heads, be sure you can properly balance on both axis so that it is "weightless" - the lens and body you are using will have a big impact on whether this is possible or not. Most gimbal heads are designed for larger lenses such as the 300/2.8 and up which all have larger (and therefore heavier) front elements. I cannot use this head with the 70-200 because I can't position the lens far enough forward in the mount to balance the weight of the camera. For smaller lenses like the 70-200 or 300/4, I prefer the ballhead (RRS BH-55). The biggest drawback to the ballhead is that it is extremely difficult to shoot things that are moving, although a smaller lens is going to be better for moving targets when it is hand-held anyway. I can nail birds in flight all day long with my wimberly head/600 combo. Just my $.02


----------

